# 

## piterazim

Witam 

Przeglądając wątek *Tworzymy MAPĘ FORUM - skąd jesteście?* zauważyłem że brakuje ujednoliconej, graficznej wersji. 
Postanowiłem to zmienić. 

Podawajcie nazwy miejscowości, albo współrzędne geograficzne będą nanoszone na tą mapkę 

 Wielka mapa forum

http://mapy.google.pl/maps/ms?ie=UTF...1618bb8ce&z=17

----------


## elutek

wpisałam nazwę mojej wioski, pojawiły się 2 sztuki - mojej nie było   :Roll:

----------


## dragasia

Nazwe obecnego zamieszkania czy przyszlego?

----------


## piterazim

elutek

no to rzuć współrzędne geograficzne, albo wiochę obok  :smile: 

dragasia
twoja wola - gdzie ci pasuje, gdzie cię znajdą

----------


## elutek

o.k. ale jak to zapisać? i czy będzie można zobaczyć forumowych sąsiadów?   :Roll:

----------


## piterazim

zostaw namiary w tym wątku - dorzucę cię do mapy
 :smile: 




> i czy będzie można zobaczyć forumowych sąsiadów?


docelowo tak  :smile:

----------


## dragasia

To ja poprosze Lublin na razie  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

Słupsk-Kobylnica

----------


## piterazim

dragasia, stukpuk - OK zrobione

----------


## elutek

Kalisz

----------


## piterazim

elutek - mówisz i masz

----------


## kanutka

Dys (koło Lublina)

A tak w ogóle to super pomysł :smile:

----------


## piterazim

jest i Dys

*No dalej ściągajcie tutaj znajomych żeby było nas więcej*

----------


## stukpuk

> jest i Dys
> 
> *No dalej ściągajcie tutaj znajomych żeby było nas więcej*


Zaraz się ogłosi dalej!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kasia & Marcin

Oława

----------


## piterazim

oława dodana

----------


## J&M&W

Docelowo Chruściel powiat braniewski, gmina Płoskinia  :smile:

----------


## J&M&W

powtórka była poprzedniego postu, ups...  :cool:   :oops:

----------


## Jola i Jarek

Białobrzeg Bliższy koło Ostrołęki

----------


## piterazim

kolejne 2 pozycje dodane  :smile:

----------


## oorbus

PiterAzim,

4 - 5 km od Ciebie, Wilkowice kolego
 :Lol:  
Dziabnij mnie na małpkę.
BTW, to ty wystawiasz tam szpeje na sprzedaż?

pozdro
oorbus

----------


## piterazim

co to jest szpeja?  :smile:

----------


## joaniko

Poproszę o dodanie Katarzynow/Sokolniki.
Na mapce satelitarnej slicznie widac gdy wpisuję: *Katarzynów, 95-039, Zgierski, Łódzkie *

----------


## piterazim

:smile:

----------


## joaniko

Dziekuję uprzejmie  :smile:  

tylko,......zdziebko w prawo i gra gitara.

----------


## piterazim

ok- poprawione

----------


## joaniko

Dziekuje *piterazim*, trafiles prosto w naszą dzialeczke !!!  :big grin:  
zdjecie satelitarne sprzed roku, dzis juz stoi tam domek. Ale mnie uszczesliwiwies!!

----------


## piterazim

:smile:

----------


## Majkunia

Prosim o Halinów koło W-wy, ul. Zachodnia  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
miło będzie zobaczyć swoje miejsce na globusie.

----------


## piterazim

dodane  :smile:

----------


## kar_ma

To ja też proszę - Kończyce pod Krakowem (5 km na północ od Krakowa)

----------


## piterazim

:smile:

----------


## kordzina

bożssssssssszzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeee ja dopiero teraz zobaczyłam że mnie centralnie w kościele umieściłeeś  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:  .....no nic będę musiała z tym żyć.....

----------


## arecki1338

Arecki1338 - Lubichowo

----------


## CatieBrie

Ruszów koło Węglińca  :smile:

----------


## Castanea

49.658255,20.417799
To moje wspolrzedne - chyba.
Stara wies k. Limanowej

----------


## piterazim

wszyscy dodani

----------


## boratom

Dziękujemy!


A adres do Świętego Mikołaja jest?   :Wink2:

----------


## piterazim

yyyy nie. jeśli chodzi o wysłanie kartki z życzeniami to wystarczy dać kartkę mamie - one znają adres

----------


## krigro

Proszę o dodanie. Rzędzianowice kolo Mielca

----------


## meg60

proszę o dodanie - Łaznowska Wola, gmina Rokiciny, woj łódzkie   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam w Nowym Roku !!!!!

----------


## sparkson

Witam, i pozdrawiam z Wrocławia!

Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku!

----------


## Karolina i Artur :)

Witam! 
To i my chętnie na mapce się znajdziemy   :Wink2:  
Lublin  :big grin:

----------


## piterazim

Witam wszystkich 

brakuje jeszcze 3 do setki  :smile:

----------


## zombik

Proszę o dodanie do mapy
Nieborowice, koło Gliwic, woj. Śląskie

----------


## Iwuś

Dołączę do Was.  :big grin:   Bród Stary woj.podlaskie   :big grin:

----------


## Michał i Magda

Do ja będę 100  :big grin:   Dębogóra, gm. Czerwonak woj. wielkopolskie

----------


## netbet

dopiszcie nas   :oops:   :oops:   :Roll:  
Rąbień    k/Antoniewa k/Aleksandrowa k/Kanzas k/ŁODZI

pleas.....


pozdro
k/NETbet'a

----------


## dziona

prosze dopisac i nas 
Jasienica koło Tłuszcza  :big grin: 
dziekujemy!

----------


## iza_i_pawel

Proszę dopisać oba: BOLESŁAWIEC - Miasto ceramiki, z którego uciekamy na wieś: RACIBOROWICE DOLNE  :big grin:  .
Pzdr. Paweł.

----------


## przemekj21

Prosze dopisac i mnie  :big grin: 

Maszkienice kolo Brzeska, dokladne wpolrzedne mojej budowy to:
49.99164,20.685823 
 :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## piterazim

uff - trochę pracy było - wszyscy dodani  :smile:

----------


## prezes3677

Dopiszcie i nas Siennica k/ Mińska Mazowieckiego woj. mazowieckie

----------


## FOXSTER

Witam to prosze dodać i mnie   :big grin:

----------


## piterazim

FOXSTER

podaj mi swoją miejscowość słownie - google maps nie przyjmuje mi takiego zapisu

----------


## beata.A

Jeszcze ja  :Lol:    Kepno woj.wlkp

----------


## Martinezio

Foxter - gógle mapy to to samo, co gógle ziemia, jeno w innej formie prezentowane są dane  :wink:  Ale obrazy są z tego samego źródła, więc w zasadzie wsio ryba, czego używasz. Problemem jest tylko stworzenie repozytorium dla gógle ziemia, aby było także to pokazywane. No i w Skeczupie można wygenerować sobie projekt 3D domku i wkleić do społeczności wirtualnej "qpotomności"  :Lol:

----------


## FOXSTER

Pewnie masz racje  :smile:  ,dla mnie mają taką fajną funkcje że pokazuje szer. i dług. geogeaficzną  w ten sposób nanoszę na moją mapke dokładne dane ,Jeśli komuś wystarczy że go zaznaczą np; Teresin pod Sochaczewem to ok, ja bym wolał żeby to było centralnie w mój komin było wycelowane. Ale jak wspomniałeś mapy są takie same,tylko mogliby częściej je odświeżać, Martinez ty też podałeś chyba szer. i długość   :Wink2:

----------


## Martinezio

Owszem, podałem długość i szerokość, ale odczytane z gógle maps, a nie z gógle ziemia  :wink:  Pod prawoklikiem myszowym, w menu jest taka ciekawa pozycja o nazwie "Co tu jest". Zostanie dodany nowy punkt w położeniu myszy odczytanym w momencie prawokliku, a z lewej strony pojawią się szczegóły tego punktu. Po wejściu głębiej w te szczegóły namiary LongLat pojawią się w polu szukaj  :wink: 

Chyba mało kto zna tę funkcję map od gógle  :Roll:

----------


## FOXSTER

Przyznam sie że nie znałem.

----------


## piterazim

mapa uaktualniona  :smile:

----------


## qsi

Bardzo proszę i mnie wpisać
Pasek k/Wołomina

----------


## FOXSTER

Mam ciekawą mapke 
http://maps.geoportal.gov.pl/webclient/

----------


## Martinezio

Heh, stare dane mają na tym geoportalu  :wink:  Moja działka jest jeszcze wg pierwszego podziału, a drugi jeszcze nie wprowadzony, choć ma już ze 3 lata pewnie...  :Lol: 
O budynku moim nie wspomnę  :Roll:

----------


## FOXSTER

Nie jest idealna faktycznie ale ale przynajmniej numery działek są, tego wcześniej nie widziałem. Może komuś pomoże  :Wink2:

----------


## piterazim

:smile:

----------


## Achaja

Otwock  :smile:

----------


## Gosia i Piotr

Ja też chcę tam być
Zawada k/Zamościa   :big grin:

----------


## izka1985m

Ja rowniez prosze o wpisanie, Kotowiecko, niedaleko Kalisza, Wielkopolska  :smile:

----------


## ewmar333

Ja też poproszę  :big grin:  
Grzmiąca, woj. lubuskie

----------


## piterazim

mapa uaktualniona  :smile:

----------


## Niwa

Ja też bardzo poproszę  mnię nanieść  :smile:  Czerwona Niwa Parcel / okolice Sochaczewa 
Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## grabnianin

A czy mnie jeszcze zmiescicie Grabno(kolo Ustki) woj.pomorskie,powiat Slupsk

----------


## Coobah

Proszę dodać moją chałupkę.

Oto moje współrzędne:

52.209232,20.4256

----------


## Rynka

To może i ja ze swoją chałupką ?
Ryn Reszelski woj. warmińsko-mazurskie (powiat biskupiecki)

----------


## piterazim

Dawno mnie tu nie było - mapa uaktualniona  :smile:

----------


## lili07

Witam. Ja też chcę się dopisać. Częstochowa , dzielnica Sabinów

----------


## Moniqua

Witam wszystkich budujących. 
Ja  również proszę o umieszczenie naszego domku na mapie.
Monika
miejscowość Pogórze
gmina Krajenka
wielkopolska

----------


## Moniqua

> Witam wszystkich budujących. 
> Ja  również proszę o umieszczenie naszego domku na mapie.
> Monika i Grzegorz
> miejscowość Pogórze
> gmina Krajenka
> wielkopolska


TAJMAHAL pozdrawiam przyszłych sąsiadów  :smile:

----------


## timel

Witam
Proszę o dopisanie: Radlna k.Tarnowa woj. Małopolskie

----------


## olochlebowo

> Witam 
> 
> Przeglądając wątek *Tworzymy MAPĘ FORUM - skąd jesteście?* zauważyłem że brakuje ujednoliconej, graficznej wersji. 
> Postanowiłem to zmienić. 
> 
> Podawajcie nazwy miejscowości, albo współrzędne geograficzne będą nanoszone na tą mapkę 
> 
>  Wielka mapa forum
> 
> http://mapy.google.pl/maps/ms?ie=UTF...1618bb8ce&z=17


witam jestem z chlebowa koło gubina-kod 66-620,lubuskie

----------


## golf

05-650 Widok k.Chynowa woj.mazowieckie

widze ze nikogo z moich przyszlych okilic nie ma...

----------


## Warmia

Witam i proszę o wpisanie. 
gmina Kleszczewo pod Poznaniem
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Proszę o zapisanie;
Skawina
49.974939,19.826422

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brombel123

66-433 Lubiszyn woj.Lubuskie
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## swojaczka

98-210 Sieradz2 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomanek4

To ja poproszę Markowice, gmina Kleszczewo, powiat poznański.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomanek4

Dodam jeszcze współrzędne: N52*18'16.05" E17*13'39.72"

----------


## piterazim

Mapa uaktualniona

ps. sorki za opóźnienia

----------


## millid

Witam
to i ja poproszę o wpisanie: Nowy Adamów, woj. łódzkie, powiat zgierski
pozdrawiam !

----------


## S.H.O.W.

Uszanowanie Inwestorom.  :wink: 

Proszę o dopisanie:
32-060 Piekary
Google: 50.02933,19.792384

Pozdrawiam...

----------


## izuchna

No to i ja poproszę o zapisanie. Dziś dołączyłam do Was więc z przyjemnością melduję - GRYFINO (woj. zachodniopomorskie).  

Pozdrowionka!

----------


## Makary

Ja tez proszę o dopisanie -Łagodzin, gmina Deszczno, kod 66-446

----------


## milkowska

> 05-650 Widok k.Chynowa woj.mazowieckie
> 
> widze ze nikogo z moich przyszlych okilic nie ma...


Witam, My dosc blisko :smile: 

Prosze nas zaznaczyc Lewiczyn 05-622 Belsk Duży

----------


## aksamitka

.....

----------


## maldarec

I ja poproszę Rzeszów, woj.podkarpackie  :Smile:

----------


## dawid i karolina

wiatm prosze dopisac mnie na mapke budujemy w wielkopolsce miejscowosc Adamowo koło Wolsztyna :big grin: 
dawid i karolina

----------


## ziuta62

Proszę o wpisanie Ziuty - Huba woj. małopolskie, powiat nowotarski, gmina Czorsztyn.
Dziękujemy!

----------


## Kasiastudentka

Dzień dobry!
Jestem studentką V roku psychologii Szkoły Wyższej Psychologii Społecznej. Zapraszam serdecznie do krótkiego badania, którego celem jest poszerzenie wiedzy na temat personalizacji wnętrz mieszkalnych.

Jako, że w swojej pracy badam "wnętrza" badanie skierowane jest do właścicieli mieszkań lub domów. 

Miejsce zamieszkania nie jest istotne. Całe badanie można załatwić za pośrednictwem Internetu, nie zajmie dużo czasu. Jak wspomniałam szukam osób, które zechcą podzielić się zdjęciami swoich mieszkań lub domów Wystarczy przesłać kilka samodzielnie zrobionych zdjęć. Nie będą nigdzie publikowane, zostaną wykorzystane wyłącznie do celów naukowych. Wystrój pomieszczenia czy jego brak nie jest istotny i nie będzie przedmiotem oceny, właściwie im bardziej naturalnie tym lepiej. Nie trzeba sprzątać ze stołów, ścielić łóżek, ustawiać, pozować.
Liczę, że dzięki Państwu uda mi się zrobić ciekawe badanie.

Ze swojej strony obiecuję dostęp do ogólnych wyników (myślę bardzo ciekawych)

Zapraszam do kontaktu => [email protected]

Chętnie wyjaśnię cel badania i postaram się rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości z nim związane.

----------

